

Ask HN: Best listserv setup? - joshwprinceton

Howdy all,
I'm currently using GoogleGroups for a listserv, but I'm a bit frustrated by the whole Google account thing for sign-ups - I would rather be able to just add their e-mail to a DB. Does anyone have experience with alternative listservs? This wouldn't be a newsletter, per se, as anyone in the group would be able to send emails to the list. Ideally, the contents of the e-mails would be backed up automatically, and, if possible, viewable online through some sort of feed.
Thanks so much!
Josh
======
makecheck
GNU Mailman (for lists) and Mhonarc (for archives) work pretty well, it's just
a question of whether you have any place to host them.

<http://www.gnu.org/software/mailman/index.html>

<http://www.mhonarc.org/>

~~~
joshwprinceton
thanks!

------
joshwprinceton
...anyone?

